# Should I buy this!?



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... ickid=cart

It's on sale... But I heard that it's hard to get the temperature right, so i'm reluctant. Should I get that one, has anyone had any issues with it?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

i have it and used it before i got a space heater. it is a little difficult to get it to the right temp, but once you get it right then don't touch it (it took me forever to get it to the right temp though, i had to do a lot of monitoring several times a day and that was before i put a hedgie in that cage. if you already have a hedgie in there then you will have to be concerned about hibernation attempts especially this time of year while you are adjusting it. in total it took me at least 3 days if not longer to get it right). 

personally i think space heaters are much easier and they heat the whole room instead of just the cage (if the electricity goes out then it's going to take a whole room a lot longer to get chilly than just a small caged area), but that's just my opinion


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I really don't want to use a space heater, the hedgie is going to be in my room, and I like to be on the cooler side, a CHE is perfect for me.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

ah ok then sure get that one if it's on sale. i know a lot of people use them and they do work it just takes a bit to get the temp right (it's very touchy if you even move it a little bit it hikes the temp or lowers it several degrees or at least mine did (maybe it's defective :lol: ))


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

That is the one I use. It works fantastically! I too live in Canada/Ontario and found it was much cheaper to order online even with shipping. Locally they were asking 100 for the same one. 

It's not that hard to set up, just took a couple adjustments to the dial and it was great. 

Totally go for that!!

I live in a chilly apt and it kept Daisy toasty warm, and now Annie too. I also purchased a mini oil filled space heater for emergencies for 23$ from walmart... nice to have, but it doesn't heat the cages up as well as a CHE.

So I guess I'm saying from a fellow Canadian from the great white north, we are pro CHE and that thermostat all the way.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have this too I leave it on the lowest setting possible and it keeps Holden's cage around 77C. It works perfectly.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks so much, that's awesome,exactly what i wanted to hear lol i heard a bit of a mixed review and i was worried it wasn't going to work. 

YAY! One step closer!


----------

